# When would rabits have young



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a rabit that has decided to live under my front porch, I dont have a way to go under there, to check, but I was wondering when rabbits have their young, if I blocked off the rabits access while he was out, or find antoher way of disposing of it, do I have to worrry about a bunch of young under there that would die and stink up the place?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they have them quite frequently throught the warm months... But they should be havin them now for sure. As soon as it warms up...

I wouldn't worry to much about the little ones. They'll probably get out. They're up and movin pretty quickly and they'll spread out if they aint gettin food. I think they are out of the nest w/in a week or so's time.


----------

